# Short life with AH supply bulbs??



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Never had a problem with AH Supply bulbs. But then again I'm running them at their rated capacity of 55 watts and not 65 watts.


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

Rex's got a point. a 65watt bulb should work fine in a 55watt fixture...but a 55w bulb in a 65w fixture is being every so slightly over-driven, and we know over-driving reduces bulb life, and PC's aren't meant to be over-driven at all (to my knowledge).


----------



## oldfarmhouse (May 18, 2004)

That concerned me before and then I read this on Hello Lights website.
*** FAQ:
Q. Are these bulbs 55W or 65W?
A. (Note: This applies to both Compact Fluorescent and Fluorescent bulbs only.) Actual wattage to the lamp is primarily a factor of the lamp electrical characteristics and the ballast driving the lamp. Without getting too technical, the wattage marking on the lamp does not necessarily determine the actual wattage to the lamp. (i.e. you could have 100W to a lamp that is marked 55W!!) Fixtures with different ballast will have different wattage to the lamp and as such the wattage marking on the lamp is for reference only.
Actual wattage to the lamp operated by electronic ballast can only be measured using special high frequency wattage measuring equipment. Input wattage to the ballast is not a direct indication of wattage to the lamp.
Simply put, 55W and 65W lamps have same or similar electrical characteristics and therefore if one replaces either lamp into a given fixture (either a 55W or 65W system) then the wattage to the lamps will be driven by the ballast(s) of such system. Wattage to the lamp determines lumen output or total light output of the lamp.
Conclusion: Lamps marked 55W or 65W can be interchanged with similar or equivalent light output performance. The ballast drives the bulb.


----------



## oldfarmhouse (May 18, 2004)

Anymore comments on this??


----------



## FMZ (Jul 13, 2004)

I ordered 55W 6700K bulbs from AHsupply PC. If they short out or die within 12 months, i'll let you know.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I had a Coralife bulb konk out prematurely myself.  I replaced it with a JBJ bulb, as this was the only bulb the LFS sells. We will see what happens.

Mike


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

hellolights.com has some of their bulbs custom manufactured...so they may be producing bulbs that can handle 65watts of power.


----------



## TheSmJ (Sep 4, 2004)

Well I know my electronic ballast (from AHSupply's 55W kit) can handle a bulb "up to 65W". Does this mean the 55W bulb I connected to it is actually running at the highest possible output of the ballast?


----------



## oldfarmhouse (May 18, 2004)

The only thing I am concerned about is 55w straight pins are easier and cheaper to find than 65 w in 6700k but will they last in a 65w fixture. or burn out like the last one?


----------



## robitreef (Nov 21, 2003)

I have had the same problem with a fixture that I purchased from Petsupply Liquidator. It is a 4X55W PC fixture with no fans. I had a bulb burn out in July after 6 months of use and just had another burn out maybe a week ago after 8 months of use. They are both on the same ballast, so I hope there is not a problem with that ballast. I tested the ballast by swapping with the bulbs that worked and it seemed o.k. The bulbs they sent were made by a company called Catalina. I may try other bulbs like JAlli ones to see if they would be o.k.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Met someone who wants to let go of their 4x65w Coralife Aqualight for cheap, but don't know if I should take up the deal. Anyone successfully use the GE 55w 9325k in their Aqualight without burning out too early?

Will there be a problem running 2x55w and 2x65w (kept on separate ballasts)? I assume both ballast are completely independent of each other.


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

I had a 55W AH supply bulb burn out in 10 months
I had it on for 15hrs/day 
From what I've heard its just a defective bulb and I definately would try another if I had a 2x55 but I only have 1 socket and using the GE 9325.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Did some more forum searching and it seems ok to use the 55w bulb in the Aqualight. Came across your post too, ming; looks too me it was just defective as well.

Two quick ones: 
- With legs do the lights shine into your eyes?
- Are the fans easy to replace?


----------



## mrk442 (Oct 25, 2004)

Well i can tell you i have a 96 watt CF from AH supply that has been running strong for over 2 years not 12-15 hours a day and it still looks great i moved it over one of my low light tanks when i got a replacement and there is not much noticeable "visual" difference in out put to this day.

Just my .02


----------



## FMZ (Jul 13, 2004)

One of my AH supply bulb 55W fried 2 days ago. I think they've a short lifespan


----------



## TheSmJ (Sep 4, 2004)

Mine is dieing. I'm trying to get a coralife brand 65W bulb from my LFS.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

FMZ said:


> One of my AH supply bulb 55W fried 2 days ago. I think they've a short lifespan


Hmm... so based on the experience of one bulb burning out in a short amount of time leads to to believe that they are all bad?

Sorry but you are WRONG. I have bulbs from AH Supply that are close to three years old now and they work great. If you would pay attention to what you received from AH Supply you might have noticed you are buying brand name PC bulbs.


----------



## TheSmJ (Sep 4, 2004)

What brand?


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

PC bulbs + Cooling Fan = A Must

I've never had much luck keeping PC's more than a year without a cooling fan. Even if you do manage to get more than a year out of them without a cooling fan, in a thermostatic air-conditioned room, more often than not the ends will blacken and output will decrease.

I just picked up a bunch of these fans for $1 on Ebay. There's no excuse not to have cooling fans in your light fixture!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6739884339
Pick up a 12V transformer for $5 at Radio Shack...
http://www.radioshack.com/product.asp?catalog_name=CTLG&product_id=273-1385
And you're set.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Most of my AH bulbs have lasted well over 1.5 years. Every once in a while one burns out early. Kim of AH suspects bumping and movement can cause the filiment to break, something he emailed me in responce to one burning out way too early. Sounds believeable to me. Ever had a regular incandescent bulb burn out way too early? Of course, we all have. It happens. Just my opinion.


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

My 4 AHSupply bulbs are over 2 years old now, still work fine.


----------

